# Flash photographic gallery V3.0



## srugolo (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all,

take a look at my fresh third version. D70, F80 and Minolta pictures. 

http://www.silvestrorugolo.com

Thanks,

S.


----------



## Colwillphotos (Jul 8, 2005)

I liked the site.  Nice easy navigation and some great pics.  I am fond of Italy & specifically Rome and I am off to Barcelona, Costa Brava and Spain soon so I loved getting a feel through some of your shots.


----------



## srugolo (Jul 9, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice images, however I'm not a big fan of any site who's architecture is based on pop-up windows.


----------



## srugolo (Jul 15, 2005)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Nice images, however I'm not a big fan of any site who's architecture is based on pop-up windows.


 
I wouldn't say that the site architecture is based on a window, considering the work behind... I agree with you, but the alternative is to straight into the flash without any splash. It's just a choice. Hope you consider more the contents and the container than the popup itself or the full screen or not.


----------

